# Beautiful Blonde female in Nevada shelter...



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope she finds a great home...I'm so far away...  it does say shes a golden mix...she looks all golden to me..


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Doesn't look like a mix to me! What a beauty, too bad her owners didn't find her. I'm sure they miss her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful girl, looks all Gold to me too.

Kwhit, did you contact the GR Rescue in NV about her?

Here's their contact info if you haven't.

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Nevada*

Golden Retriever Rescue Southern Nevada


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow so sorry for the folks that lost her! Hope she finds a great home!Carolina Mom ya know I would if I could LOL


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful girl. I think a lot of pet rescues will list dogs as mixes when they don't have any background on them, no proof that they are purebreds.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's a real doll...I don't think she'll be around very long...some lucky soul is going to grab her.

Pete


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like she's been adopted! :banana:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kwhit said:


> Looks like she been adopted! :banana:


Yay!!!!!! This is fantastic news, someone is very lucky to have gotten this girl.

You can find some beautiful purebreds in shelters that might need a little cleaning up and some TLC.

How do I know?????????

That's where I found my Remy boy last year.


----------

